# ROC - RocketBoots Limited



## System (7 December 2021)

RocketBoots was founded in 2004 as a company specialising in Internet-based  application  design  and  development.  In 2015, RocketBoots decided to exclusively focus on computer vision technology.  Today, RocketBoots is fully focused on real world activity data collection and analytics (through cameras/sensors, machine learning knowledge and software), which it applies to business optimisation and loss reduction concerns specific to the retail, retail banking, workplace and other sectors in productised software applications.

RocketBoots delivers its software and services by leveraging, where appropriate, a potential customers' existing video and sensor infrastructure with the following RocketBoots products:

*Beehive Applications* - a suite of software products that address the concerns of specific industries.

*Beehive Core* - provides software modules implementing advanced machine learning, computer vision and high–performance computing capabilities.

*RocketBoots Core* - comprises software modules enabling secure, scalable deployment and management of a globally distributed network of 'edge' hardware from a central cloud environment.

ROC listed on the ASX on 7 December 2021.









						Optimizing business with Computer Vision & Machine Learning - RocketBoots
					

RocketBoots is an ASX listed company applies the power of mathematics, computer science and machine learning to fundamental business problems.




					rocketboots.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2021)

*Listing date*07 December 2021 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://rocketboots.com/
Ph: +61 02 9323 2500*Principal Activities*RocketBoots Operations delivers software products that solve problems across a range of business domains by connecting machine learning and computer vision knowledge through the collection of real world activity data and analytics using cameras/sensors and software, which is then applied to business optimisation and loss reduction strategies in the retail, retail banking, workplace and other sectors.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*ROC*Capital to be Raised*$4,250,000*Expected offer close date*05 November 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Taylor Collison Limited (Lead Manager)

opened at 17c, now nudging 18.5c on Day One


----------



## greggles (7 June 2022)

Rocketboots rocketing north today on news of a partnership with NVIDIA.


----------



## finicky (9 June 2022)

Closed down 41% at 0.10
Apparently getting into those 'partner programs' isn't the big deal some thought - in dollar making consideratiòn anyway.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2022)

finicky said:


> Closed down 41%
> Apparently getting into those 'partner programs' isn't the big deal some thought - in dollar making consideratiòn anyway.



These sorts of 'deals' mean less to NVIDIA than to Rocket (who?) Boots. And so it fell to earth.

Ditto with being _accepted to the Amazon Web Services (AWS) Partner Network, a global program which recognises organizations that have proven technical expertise and demonstrated customer experience.  _


----------



## galumay (9 June 2022)

Just more narrative speculation, nothing to see here.


----------

